# What would y'all prefer and why



## chaotichealth (Mar 25, 2015)

I"m at a toss right now.  I want to order an appetite stim.  I have been having my eye on Synthelamin – Appetite Stimulator for some time and then I have been hearing good things about ghp-6.  So I was wondering what  you all prefer to use and why.  You know I want the best product and the most bang for my buck.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 25, 2015)

Both.  The synthelamin has a ton of benefits and will last you forever and ghrp6 is cheap


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 26, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Both.  The synthelamin has a ton of benefits and will last you forever and ghrp6 is cheap



And since Synthetek is shipping domestic, you'll have a quality product in no time.  If you're serious, it's a no brainer.


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 26, 2015)

Well I just ordered synthelamin  4 minutes ago. Lest see how it works out. I will be adding it right awaysq


----------



## Sandpig (Mar 26, 2015)

I still can't comprehend how a hard working BB can have appetite issues.


----------



## chaotichealth (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh I eat plenty.  But I want to see how the stuff works and try picking my game up.  If you look at me dbol log at the end you will see an example of my diet.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 26, 2015)

Sandpig said:


> I still can't comprehend how a hard working BB can have appetite issues.


Jay hates eating right?  ;-)  (I think he loves eating personally lol)


----------

